# fasteners for edge glued piece



## ponte (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a half wall with a cap. The cap is made from two pieces of cherry which are edge glued to a finished size of 2in (H), 10in (W), 40in (L).

I plan on nailing into the face of the cap to fasten it on the half wall. Will I risk it splitting when the cap expands? Any tips?? I cannot get under it to bolt it in, I can only get to it via the face...any better ideas if splitting is an issue?

Thank you.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

drill the holes first less chance of cracking:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ponte said:


> I have a half wall with a cap. The cap is made from two pieces of cherry which are edge glued to a finished size of 2in (H), 10in (W), 40in (L).
> 
> I plan on nailing into the face of the cap to fasten it on the half wall. Will I risk it splitting when the cap expands? Any tips?? I cannot get under it to bolt it in, I can only get to it via the face...any better ideas if splitting is an issue?
> 
> Thank you.


, 


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

The way I do those is to first screw down a length of plywood wider than the wall, but narrower than the top piece to be added. The top piece has an added edge on the outside to be as low as the plywood. Then from underneath, screw through the plywood into the top piece.

In your case, the top piece would have been 1" thick with a 1"x1" added to the underside edges. The plywood would be about 7½". This gives a ¼" gap to align the top piece. Being only 1" thick, there is less of a chance for movement issues. Better yet, if it was ¾" thick and the buildup under would be 1¼".

If you screw the cap along the center, that will help any cracking or separating issues.


----------



## ponte (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

So I shouldnt be too concerned about splits as the wood expands...? Is this situation much different then people gluing and/or nailing table tops and cabinet doors that split due to expansion ?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ponte said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> So I shouldnt be too concerned about splits as the wood expands...? Is this situation much different then people gluing and/or nailing table tops and cabinet doors that split due to expansion ?


It is similar, but if you attach close to the center line, any movement will be across the grain. You could even attach near the edges if you slot the holes in the plywood and use fender washers, and pan head screws. It doesn't take a whole lot of holding pressure to keep the top from sliding around.


----------



## ponte (Aug 4, 2010)

What are your thoughts on a fastener like the one below without the plywood sandwich?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ponte said:


> What are your thoughts on a fastener like the one below without the plywood sandwich?



If you use those, apply only to one side. I would think their thickness might offset the top. You could mortise out for them to inset into the top of the wall. If there is drywall on the face of the wall, they may not reach out to the wood beyond the drywall.


----------



## ponte (Aug 4, 2010)

Last thing.

If I was to use the above clips on one side can I use glue to keep it down in the middle?


----------

